
Share Your Amazon Prime Benefits - mshafrir
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?t=jpin&tag=jpin&ascsubtag=URGL1IVbEeK9QKYqsUvgHA0_CKFT3_0_0_0&nodeId=200444180
======
ghc
Why is this being upvoted? There is nothing new about being able to share
Amazon Prime benefits.

And here I was hoping it was an annoucement that you would henceforth be able
to share your Kindle lending library benefits. That's my biggest annoyance,
since I'm not the one in the household who has a Kindle.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
It used to be only in the same household. It now reads "or up to four
coworkers." Which means you can share it with anyone you know.

Me and the wife weren't even sharing her Prime because we live at different
addresses and didn't want her account to get frozen... Now we can!

~~~
eridius
Amazon wouldn't have frozen her account. Speaking from personal experience,
they don't seem to care even if the family member moves 3000 miles away from
the Prime subscriber.

------
YooLi
They've had this since the beginning of Prime in 2005. 4 members of your
household _or_ 4 coworkers basically means anyone you want, regardless of if
they have the same address as you.

------
shitlord
Seems like it doesn't work if you signed up for a paid Prime subscription
through Amazon Student. :(

~~~
jrochkind1
It says right there:

> Note: Amazon Mom and Amazon Student members with Amazon Prime shipping
> benefits and customers receiving a free 30 days of Amazon Prime benefits
> with Kindle Fire won't be able to share their benefits.

~~~
shitlord
Yeah but I'm a paying customer now.

------
greenyoda
Once I actually got to the form for sharing Prime benefits, I noticed that it
doesn't actually include co-workers. The options for "relationship to primary
member" only include family relationships like "spouse", "unmarried partner",
"parent", "child", etc.

------
ditojim
i only see the option to add family members.

------
th0ma5
does this share history on the account too? i buy these people gifts!

